# "Port directory not found: misc/g" Corrupt package db?



## dehrmann (Apr 22, 2014)

When I run `portupgrade -an`, I get the error message "Port directory not found: misc/g". I could find anything on an actual port misc/g, so I'm guessing something got corrupted (or I ran an old `pkg_` command).


```
#portupgrade -an
--->  Reading default options: -p
--->  Session started at: Tue, 22 Apr 2014 11:11:37 -0700
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 460 packages found - done]
[Updating the portsdb <format:bdb_btree> in /usr/ports ... - 24357 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........11000.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000.........21000.........22000.........23000.........24000... ..... done]
** Port directory not found: misc/g
```


----------



## dehrmann (May 8, 2014)

Found it! `pkg info bprobe` reports this for Boundary's agent. Since it's not available in ports, there's a fake origin. Any ideas on how to give it _no_ origin?


```
Name           : bprobe
Version        : 2.0.3
Installed on   : Fri Apr 11 19:52:49 PDT 2014
Origin         : misc/g
Architecture   : freebsd:9:x86:64
Prefix         : /
Maintainer     : unknown
WWW            : UNKNOWN
Comment        : This package provides the Boundary meter, bprobe-2.0.3.
Flat size      : 3.55MiB
Description    :
Boundary system agent. Homepage: https://boundary.com/ License: http://boundary/terms/
```


----------

